# Tachycardia related to IBS??



## MaryBeth (Apr 9, 1999)

Hi all, Last night I had a short, yet very scary episode of a fast heartbeat. I could literally see my heart pounding! It only lasted about 30 seconds, but it felt like 30 hours. Anyhow, since this was a first for me and I couldn't tie it to caffeine or anything else, I was wondering if anyone else ever experienced this and if it has anything to do with IBS. BTW, I had a completely normal EKG about 6 months ago, and am only 33 with no cardiac history.Thanks,MB[This message has been edited by MaryBeth (edited 04-11-99).]


----------



## mitchell goldstein (Apr 6, 1999)

mary beth, arrythmias will not show up on an ekg unless it is going on at the time of the test. i don't know of any arrythmias associated with ibs but i too suffered with this type of problem. mine turned out to be a premature atrial contraction which is a benign arrythmia (discovered after i wore a 24 hour halter monitor). i would consult a cardiologist to be on the safe side. good luck, mitchell


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 1999)

Hi, I have had the same thing happen to me... I had an EKG done as well... it was normal.. My doctor said that it was nerves and put me on prozac... not sure if that was what it was... still happens every once in awhile... I would check it out if it happens alot... this is kinda gross but if you strain like you are having a bowel movement it should slow your heart rate down... this was told to me by a few nurses and doctors on the trauma unit that I worked on.... it helps me...------------------sandwomin


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 1999)

Hi Marybeth - along with IBS, I have a benign heart arrythmia - have had it as long as I can remember. It seems to act up a lot more when I have severe bouts of IBS - the body is working harder and can cause your heart rate to speed up. Yes, it's scary - I was totally freaked until I found out what it was and finally realized it was not going to kill me. Some tips for you - if you get a bout of racing heart, try putting your wrists until really cold running water - it usually slows your heart rate down. You can also try an ice pack on your wrists - where your pulse is or just place something cold on your neck while closing your eyes and doing some deep abdominal breathing. All these help me "slow down".Take care -- Christine


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 1999)

Hi MaryBeth - It sounds like what you're talking about is palpitations which isn't an arrythmia, but a normal response to increased levels of adrenalin and cortisol in your body. In other words, you had an anxiety attack - your stress or anxiety caused your body to react chemically and IBS can definitely trigger this from worrying about it. I actually did develop an arrythmia when I first started having symptoms - my heart rate would go up to and stay at 120 beats/minute when I was standing, but I think it was associated with not absorbing nutrients and when I started taking calcium and magnesium, these settled down.[This message has been edited by JellyButt (edited 04-12-99).]


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 1999)

I've had both atrial fribulation and flutter (heart beats unevenly), along with extremely fast heart rate problems for many years. Am on medications to control it. I have often wondered if the heart problem contributes to my IBS by contributing to stress "reactions" in the body. Can't get my cardio or GP to express definite opinion. Will need to have a pacemaker installed in next few years, so guess I'll find out then!


----------



## mitchell goldstein (Apr 6, 1999)

mary beth, with all due respect to jellybutt a palpitation is by its very definition a person's awareness of his own heart beat due to a disturbance of its rhythm. a heart in normal rhythm is not usually felt by its owner. these arrythmias may be caused by anxiety or by a host of other things. if you were alarmed by this situation set yourself at ease and let your cardiologist tell you that it is nothing. that's what i would do and it can't hurt(maybe your pocket). good luck, mitchell


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 1999)

Oh MaryBeth, I know exactly how scary that was for you and can relate to the 30sec. feeling like 30hrs.I have both, PAC's (premature atrial contractions)like Mitchell (started at age 30)...and anxiety/panic attack induced "fast" heart palpations (started at age 24). Both are benign, but spooky none the less..Mitchell's right in saying that unless you're experiencing these at the time of an EKG, they will not be picked up. You really do need to see a Doctor about this. If you should have another attack before you get to your Doc, you can try some of the other techniques listed above (I may try them too) or what I do is calming/deep/controlled breathing....I lay down, eyes closed and really concentrate on my breathing....slow breaths through the nose, slow release of breath through the mouth....or if this doesn't work for me I always have my handy-dandy Xanax. I know this is easier said than done, as I remember all to well the fear I felt before I was diagnosed...but that fear (which I know now) was just prolonging the attacks.Good luck and let us know how it goes.Karen


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

Mary Beth, The best advise I have seen on here is to see your doctor. Mitch is right that the arrhythmia will not show on EKG unless it is happening right at the time you are having it done. I have had PVC's (premature ventricular contractions) and PAC's (premature atrial contractions) for over 20 years. I remember how scarry they were when I first started having them! Now they are a part of life. I have taken beta-blockers to control them but no longer need the medication. Also when I started having the PAC's my doc put me on Magnesium Oxide 400mg twice a day and that really took care of them. You should get a 24 hour Holter Montior or a 30 day event monitor put on to see what is going on. Probably something completely begnin but you should check it out. Let us know what you find out.Jenny


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 1999)

I have mitral valve prolapse (MVP) and have the same heart racing beat sometimes and it's very uncomfortable, but nothing serious I'm told. Had a heart murmur all my life before they diagnosed the MVP.


----------



## MaryBeth (Apr 9, 1999)

Thank you all for responding and for the pearls of wisdom! Just to clarify, I had the rapid heart beat just by itself--no IBS symptoms at the time--just was up in the middle of the night, used the bathroom, and it started when I washed my hands (don't know if there is any significance there). I checked with my MD and he said this happens to everyone every once in a while and told me to let him know if it happens again or if it lasts longer. Again, thank you all for the kind words and advice! I'm really hoping this won't happen again, but if it does, at least I know: (a) it won't kill me (that was a HUGE concern at the time), (







how to slow my heart beat down (vagal maneuvers), and © what to ask my MD to hook me up to.







Thanks all!!


----------

